# Right-hand "Next page" inoperable



## Heatherly (Feb 9, 2009)

Am I up the creek?

I treat My Precious with so much care and love.  Almost never leaves the house(2-3 times), is covered in a gorgeous Oberon cover, receives daily love and attention. I cherish this thing. 

The right-hand Next Page button was wonky over the last week -- the lower portion was not reacting when pushed.  Then last night the entire button would not react.

Its still under warranty at this time.  How will Amazon handle this now that k2 is being released?  What do you think my best plan of action is?  call today and see?  Maybe they will replace it with k1 immediately. Or wait a week or so and see if they will send a k2?

The timing for this is not good.  

Thanks for you suggestion!

~Heather and My Precious


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Definitely call. They may have some K1s still around for replacements.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I got mine replaced less than two weeks ago. Showed up the next day...all seems exceptional (as normal) in Amazon Customer Service World.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I am virtually certain they'll have replacement K1's available. . .first thing you might try, though, is using a can of air and blowing it under the button.  Might be something has just gotten in there.

Good Luck.

Ann


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Heather, can you post a tip on how you made the Next Page button inoperable? I need to do it to mine, too, so I can justify buying the Kindle 2. 

I jest, and I am sorry to hear about your button problem. I agree with the others that customer service might be able to help out... hopefully without requiring you to ship it back.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I just got Oberons Celtic Cross cover last week and it has the padding on the insert but it doesnt matter if the insert is in or out the button still doesnt work right. Now i just push down on the edge of the cover and lean my thumb on the button and it works. They need to make the cover a litter wider cause it hits the seam. Kinda ticks me off after spending 88.00 for the thing.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

sailorman said:


> Hmmm, I understand your disappointment. I had that problem with my Tree Of Life cover, but once I added the velcro it corrected the problem.
> 
> I have the Celtic Cross now and have not had that problem with it at all. Maybe you should call them, Lizzy. I bet they would send you a replacement to try or in the very least fix yours.


Thanks i might just do that. I also thought of something else im gonna try. I think i'll stick that key thing they sent with the cover in there. It might be just big enough to lift it higher, or even stuff some tissue in there. That just might work.


----------



## Jessrof (Dec 22, 2008)

Heather... Have you contacted CS yet?  Im a tad eager to hear what they have to say cause I too am worried if something happened to Kbaby, that I would be forced into a K2?  I hope you get the answer you are hoping for!


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Hah! Found the secret. Just push 1 kleenex all the way to the bottom of the big pocket (its side) and that lifts it up just far enough to be able to push the button without a problem. Im happy again!!


----------

